
Learning from Shogun [pdf] - artsandsci
http://www.columbia.edu/~hds2/learning/Learning_from_shogun_txt.pdf
======
ko27
Shogun is really a great and influential book.

There is also this Reddit thread summarizing this document and others:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/2af74z/how_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/2af74z/how_accurate_is_james_clavells_shogun_in_terms_of/)

